# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  recuperer les valeurs source secondaires d'une liste dans des champs texte

## Fred06 dev

bonjour,
Aprs plusieurs recherches je bloque sur une chose apparemment simple :

Remplir des champs texte a partir des donnes d'un ligne d'une source secondaire slectionne par un liste.

Je souhaite choisir un valeur dans la liste et ensuite les champs texte reoive les differentes donnees de la ligne de source de donne slectionn .

pour l instant :

j ai essayer de dfinir la valeur par dfaut d un champ texte sur la source secondaire mais elle point toujours sur l element de la premiere ligne et non sur la "curent" slectionn par la liste .

xdXDocument:GetDOM("CodeDI")/dfs:myFields/dfs:dataFields/d:SharePointListItem_RW/d:Colonne3

et j ai essayer une sorte de "select" en sql cod comme ceci dans une regle qui s execute lors de la modificationde la valeur de la liste :

la valeur du champ texte dest = 
xdXDocument:GetDOM("CodeDI")/dfs:myFields/dfs:dataFields/d:SharePointListItem_RW/d:Colonne3[../d:Colonne2 = xdXDocument:get-DOM()/my:mesChamps/my ::D: etailsOs/my:Localisation]

mais mon champ reste desesperement vide ....


merci de votre aide
fred

----------


## Fred06 dev

bon 
voici mon erreur
dans la base secondaire il y a :
queryfields et datafields : j utilisai le premire au lieu du deuxime.

bon je rsume :
1: je cre un rgle Action sur la liste .
2: dfinir valeur : et choisir la zone et choisir destinatrice.
3: je slectionne la connexion secondaire qui rempli ma Liste source.
4: je slectionne dans dataFields la donne que je veux rcupr dans la zone de texte
5: je clique sur filtrer les donnes puis ajouter
6:  je slectionne ID est gale puis slectionner un champ ..
7: je sectionne Principal sur la source puis la liste source (elle en value : ID)
et voila cela fonctionne .

Mais je suis surpris qu il fasse requeter pour chaque champs (c est vraiment sale comme prog), je cherche une solution du type Curent .
en prog j'ai essayer cela mais sans resultat :

XPathNavigator myNav = this.MainDataSource.CreateNavigator();
object dd = myNav.Select("/dfs:myFields/dfs:queryFields/q:Site/@STitle", this.NamespaceManager).Current;

une idee ?

----------


## billout rm

Bonsoir,

Si vous tes un puriste, vous pouvez faire ainsi, sans code : http://rmatayron.blogspot.fr/2013/09...e-donnees.html

Cordialement,

----------


## jff42

Bonjour. Super mthode !...
Sauf que quand je veux la mettre en oeuvre, la conception passe, mais pas l'excution : lors de l'ouverture de la connexion sur le service REST, j'ai le message 



> Impossible d'excuter la requte pour le DataObject suivant*: Service web REST
> InfoPath ne peut pas excuter la requte spcifie.
> Le fichier n'est pas un fichier XML valide.


Je suis en SharePoint Online.

----------

